# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  شماره دانشگاه ازاد گرگان برای اعلام امادگی

## arezu20

سلام بچه ها من ذخیره پرستاری واحد گرگان شدم دیروز ۵ ساعت راه رو رفتم اما بسته بود .لطفا کسی شماره دانشگاه ارو میدونه بهم بگه یا اگر گرگانی هستید لطفا مشخصات منو ب دانشگاه برسونید .خیلی راهم دوره نمیتونم خودمو برسونم الان حتی نمیتونم از روستا ب سمت شهر نزدیک برای رفتن ب گرگان اقدام کنم خیلی بارون شدید هست .

----------


## mania868

> سلام بچه ها من ذخیره پرستاری واحد گرگان شدم دیروز ۵ ساعت راه رو رفتم اما بسته بود .لطفا کسی شماره دانشگاه ارو میدونه بهم بگه یا اگر گرگانی هستید لطفا مشخصات منو ب دانشگاه برسونید .خیلی راهم دوره نمیتونم خودمو برسونم الان حتی نمیتونم از روستا ب سمت شهر نزدیک برای رفتن ب گرگان اقدام کنم خیلی بارون شدید هست .


توی سایت دانشگاه شماره بود ک :01732151090

----------

